# How do I make him stop terrorizing the cat!?



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing ideas too. I have two cats and the older female put my puppy in her place immediately. If she so much as feigns a hiss, the dog rolls over. My other cat is a different story. He will actually try to play with the dog and has been caught chasing the dog down the hall. In return though, the dog will chase him around too which we don't want. She's only 20 pounds at the moment but I really don't want an 80 pound dog chasing a cat down the hall a year from now.

When we're on the ball we have a squirt bottle that we use and that will clear them both out but it's not always on hand. Otherwise, we just yell and hope they'll stop monkeying around.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello!! 
I have two elderly cats and a soon-to-be 6 month old puppy. Things i've learned....

1) dog and cat are never unsupervised. 
2) dog always wears his leash inside until he can be trusted not to chase the cat
3) feed everyone in order (they say to feed myself first as pack leader but who am i kidding? The cats totally rule the roost)
4) allow the cat the chance to teach the dog manners. My oldest cat is a N. Male and stands up for himself. First day puppy got too close, cat swatted. No claws, no harm. Puppy stepped off. My youngest is learning to stand up for herself and she just hissed and swatted recently. If i ever see Bear harassing the cats, i immediately put him in a down stay or ask him to go to his bed. 

Right now he is leaving presents for the oldest cat. All of his toys will be arranged in a circle around the cat. Im sure the cat likes this. Being a god and all. Lol. 

Most importantly remember this will take time. Patience is key. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Brave said:


> Hello!!
> I have two elderly cats and a soon-to-be 6 month old puppy. Things i've learned....
> 
> 1) dog and cat are never unsupervised.
> ...


They're always supervised and he's always leashed around the cat. My cat wants to play, but the puppy is mouthy and rough and so I can't allow them to play. Unfortunately, my mom had my cat declawed so he can't really stick up for himself in a situation that really needs it. He won't hurt the dog but he can't defend himself either. 

Also, my cat is freefed since he knows how to regulate his meals, and he's fed in a room that the dog isn't allowed in so he doesn't really get to see. 

I'll be patient, but I just kinda miss my cat hanging around. He's not scared of the dog and I can see him trying to play with him, but more often than not he runs away when the puppy gives chase and that happens enough times to be annoying.


----------



## Andreadbfan (Nov 20, 2012)

These are good things for me to remember. I don't have my puppy yet, but soon, but my husband is worried about our 14 yr old cat.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

Maxwell, my 3.5 month old golden puppy loves to chase Juice, my 10 year old cat. Sometimes Max will just walk up and hang for a minute before the chase, but all in all Juice is not happy. I'm thinking it will take a little time ....


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there - this is just a thought, and it might not work for you, as I don't know your details. But, for other reasons (small children) our house if very gated. These gates have been a godsend for us teaching our almost-2 year old golden, Tucker, his boundaries. He, for whatever reason, has learned that upstairs is not his place to be. Our twelve year old cat has learned that the upstairs is her ONLY place to be. So, the problem we were envisioning never came to be! It sounds like this might not work for you, as all of your animals already have full-house freedom. But it's just an idea. Sometimes I wish Tucker and our cat, Booboo, would try a little harder to be friends. But I've learned that you just can't force this issue. They do like to watch each other from the landings - it's so funny. The gate is wide open most of the time now, and neither animal makes any move to cross their "boundary"!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's been a long time since I had a cat and dog at the same time. The cat, as I recall, was very tolerant.......to a point. She always put the dog in his place when needed. As the dog got older he understood who the boss was.....the cat! They cuddled together all the time.


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> It's been a long time since I had a cat and dog at the same time. The cat, as I recall, was very tolerant.......to a point. She always put the dog in his place when needed. As the dog got older he understood who the boss was.....the cat! They cuddled together all the time.


Can a cat put a dog "in his place" without having claws? I feel bad for my cat because he's declawed and he can't do anything to show he's the boss.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Zakov said:


> Can a cat put a dog "in his place" without having claws? I feel bad for my cat because he's declawed and he can't do anything to show he's the boss.


YES! My 18 year old cat is declawed and rules the roost.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The cat needs a safe place away from the puppy until he gets older. We used a baby gate when Jess was small to allow the cats their space. He stayed downstairs initially, they could jump the gate and come and go as they pleased. Eventually they came to accept this crazy boy who wiggled and whined when they came near.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Zakov said:


> Can a cat put a dog "in his place" without having claws? I feel bad for my cat because he's declawed and he can't do anything to show he's the boss.


Yes! My cat puts Bear in his place w/o claws. A well placed swipe works wonders. Cats do that fast "smack! Smack smack smack!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> The cat needs a safe place away from the puppy until he gets older. We used a baby gate when Jess was small to allow the cats their space. He stayed downstairs initially, they could jump the gate and come and go as they pleased. Eventually they came to accept this crazy boy who wiggled and whined when they came near.


When the dog isn't being supervised, he's in the crate, so my cat is safe 24/7. I'm sure the pup will settle down eventually. I just wish he knew how to play with the cat, because the cat wants to play with him. I just can't afford to have the dog bite him. 

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

We have three cats & Loki reacts to each of them in a different way. As declawing is not allowed in NZ, all three cats have sharp claws. Tammy, our seven year old Bengal girl thinks she is a dog & really wants to be our six month old Loki's best mate ....she adores our papillon. She will not put Loki in his place & allows him to mouth all over her, so I supervise closely when he is interacting with her, & tell him off sharply when he gets overly enthusiastic. I rescue her & put her into the hall & close the door between them. They will actually share a chair now ...see photo below. Lily, our seven year old snow Bengal wants to be buddies too, but she is much more wary of him & will usually sit just out of reach. He is more calm around her. Rosie, our thirteen year old domestic girl puts him in his place with some well placed swipes. He gets very excited around her, but tends to keep some space between them. I never have Loki with the cats unsupervised. He will actually walk right passed them now & just glance at them, even if they are within very easy reach, so that is a big plus. He does not really ever get the chance to chase them, as I never give him the opportunity. The Bengal girls have the run of the house (they are indoor only cats) while Loki is in the lounge with us. When Loki is in the kitchen or sunroom, I put the Bengal girls into the hall & close the door, so they have most of the house with access to a litter tray. Rosie is allowed outdoors during the day, & she has her own bedroom to laze about in, so she only meets up with Loki in the evening, when she joins us in the lounge .....one of the Bengal girls does not like her, so we keep her away from them. The cats have their food down 24/7 in the laundry & we have a catch on the door which keeps it open wide enough for the Bengal girls to get through, but too narrow for either dog. Rosie gets Feds in her own room. This arrangement works well for us, & the Bengal cats will happily walk through the kitchen into the sunroom & laundry, while Loki is eating in the kitchen. It is taking longer than I thought it would, for Loki to be calm around the cats ....he came to us at 7.5 weeks old & is now just over six months & it is definitely still a work in progress. The cats are happy, as they can interact with him when they choose, & yet still have most of the house to move about in freely, as I do not allow him free run of the whole house yet.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My cat never used her claws with the dog. That quick "smack" told him all he needed to know!!!!!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> My cat never used her claws with the dog. That quick "smack" told him all he needed to know!!!!!


 I wish Milla would learn that easily. That just seems to make her want to play with that cat more. She's been smacked multiple times. When she was smaller my large cat would put her in a head lock.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, I know many cats that are declawed that totally tell the dogs in their house that they are boss. My cat LOVES Yukon and sleeps with him and greets him when we get home, rubs him...the works lol but if when they are playing he gets too rough the cat will smack him on the head or even bite him and its gets his attention really quick. I bet yours will end up being best friends!


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 3 cats- 1 @ 3 years 1 @ 5 years and [email protected] 5 months. No matter what we do the puppy will not leave them alone. The two older cats mostly keep their distance but the kitten is not afraid to walk right up to the puppy-until puppy decides the kitten looks like a fun toy. Thinking about buying a spray bottle and trying that. (and they do have their own "cat room" where the puppy is not allowed so they can get away.)


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh I should add that I am going to try holding the kitten while we do some training so that maybe the puppy will see the kitten as someone he should respect. We'll see how that goes


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My daughter reminded me.......when Casey was about a year old he'd lay with the cat and put her head in his mouth..... Very gently...they loved each other.....it was hilarious to watch the cat so relaxed in that situation!!!


----------



## La224 (Jun 12, 2013)

I want an update! . Do your cat and dog get along now??? I really hope so! I just brought home a 10 week old puppy into our home with (2) 1-year-old cats. All my puppy wants to do is chase them. Plus, he's really nippy right now, and the excitement of the cats makes him nip even more, including nipping the cats. I caught my puppy, multiple times, on top of my larger male cat, humping him. My poor kitty just stood there and took it. Neither of my poor cats will smack the puppy....at least not yet. It has only been a little over a week....so I'm hoping it will get better. I'm thinking my puppy and cats just don't understand each other yet, as I know they don't speak the same language. I think my puppy wants to play with them, like he would his litter mates. My cats are also extremely interested, as they are always coming into the same room as the puppy.....
I would really like to hear that some similar stories where it worked out in the end. I would really like my cats and dog to be friends some day.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

A few years ago, we had one golden and three cats! They all lived incredibly peacefully together. To the point where it was one of the cats harrassing the poor dog! He would rub up against the poor thing, rub his face, flop over on top of him! They were best friends. The other two had no issues whatsoever. So, we lost that golden and the two older cats...leaving my now 10 yr old cat. My daughter brought the golden she was dog sitting over to the house. That dog walked into the house, looked at the cat, the cat looked at the dog. They both laid down and went to sleep. The dog was used to cats, and the cat thought her old buddy had come back, finally! But, fast forward to this past winter. Poor cat thought she was being attacked. WE got Riley at 8 weeks. Man, he terrorized that poor cat. But, the cat always had a place to go! The dining room is gated off for her, with her food in there. Her cat box is in the basement, but up on a dresser...no tootsie roll treats for Riley!!
They are just now starting to learn to live together. If Meeko had, just once or twice, swatted Riley, things would have progressed more quickly. But she now joins the family at night...sits up on the couch back and just watches the dog. He no longer goes after her as soon as she shows her face. He is maturing. But he used to corner her and try to drag her around!!!! Just takes time and vigilance.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

i have 3 cats- and Kiner.....Kiner would bark until it drove us crazy- chase but now at 5 months its slowly getting better. Our cats have a tall cat tower and thats their safe zone. Each day it gets better and better.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Compilation of Cats Stealing Dog Beds (VIDEO) | Best Online Videos | EdisProduction.de

dont' worry about your cat


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Cats end up ruling the roost! It's amazing, Jacob knows to respect Samantha's warnings. We did say leave-it a lot at first with Jacob but now they are best friends. When he would start to chase her, we'd say leave-it and a treat. Same thing when Jessie was a pup.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

One of our cats (Jack - a huge 22 lb Canadian cat who immigrated with my husband) was 5 years old the first time he saw a dog. Needless to say, he was NOT impressed. He has been around dogs for 4 years now, and I'm sorry to say, he has never come around. He dislikes the dogs intensely, and although he will hiss and swipe at them on occasion, for the most part he just shows fear by darting away, which makes the dogs want to chase him. We have tried everything imaginable. I wish it were different, but he isn't going to change, even though my dogs get along just fine with cats. (To be fair, Jack doesn't like most people, either...)

Another rescue cat came into our lives after the dogs, she is a straight forward in-your-face kind of girl, and I've never seen any of them chase her or bother her after that first swat she gave them.


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a multiple cat household with the youngest being seven. They were used to my two senior dogs, but most are highly annoyed at these two youngsters I have now. One cat will put them in their place, and the boy cats will come into the living room but stay up high. Charlie just discovered that one of my gals only wants to kiss him. I know neither want to hurt the cats, but they don't understand why the cats don't appreciate a good game of chase. Unfortunately, the baby gates they sell with the small pet doors are not small enough to keep out six and seven month old puppies. I've had to come up with creative ways to make that darn pet door smaller. I don't like that some of the cats don't feel they can hang out anywhere they like, but the puppies are outside when I'm at work and will be more directable in time....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Even my dog obsessed 14 year old cat has her breaking point when it comes to the dogs- Primarily the yorkies.

My 16 year old cat give "the look" and flicks her paw at the dogs and they are gone. She has always and will alway rule with an IRON, Brain shaking paw!!


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

La224 said:


> I want an update! . Do your cat and dog get along now???


I would also really like an update too! We will be introducing our almost 10 week old puppy to our 1 year old cat Dolly in two weeks and we are so nervous! Dolly has had our undivided attention for the past year and truely rules the roost! She can be a bossy girl and we are so worried about how she will be with Teddy. She is very confident and boisterous and I imagine there will be a lot of hissing and swiping. I just really want them to get on! But I realise this will take time.


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

Tiff L said:


> Unfortunately, the baby gates they sell with the small pet doors are not small enough to keep out six and seven month old puppies. I've had to come up with creative ways to make that darn pet door smaller.


I'm not sure if this will work for you or if you have tried it before but we separate our puppy and cat using a standard baby gate which is lifted a few inches above the ground so the cat can squeeze underneath but our 3 month old puppy can not. Our cat had no issues getting used to it and I knew a few people that have been successful with this for cats that don't really jump. Others just seem to have the cat jump the gate but ours just wouldn't do that. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

We have had two cats and a dog for a while now. The cats really got on very well with our previous Golden Retriever who passed away almost a year ago. They now have excellent relations with 10 month old Muffin as well. At first, when we introduced them to each other, we were careful to give all of them enough space to escape/hide/ feel secure in general and we were especially careful so that the cats would not use their claws on the puppy and the puppy would not be too rough on the cats because of wanting to play with them and not knowing how to. The cats were very tolerant of the puppy, never used claws on it, and we always told Muffin sharply "don't do this to the cat"! whenever she tried to chase them or bully them in her effort to play. As Muffin grew older, she learned how to play with the cats without bullying them and they now just adore each other! Muffin will lick them all over in her excitement (and they will tolerate it!), they always go out with her on potty breaks and short walks to keep her company and they will rub themselves against her all the time. She will growl at them not to touch her food and they will slap her (no claws!) if she ever gets too rough, but apart from that, they sleep and live together and simply adore each other! The other day, a stray cat scared one of ours who run away to hide and Muffin went after her to console her, lick her and bring her back!!!!!


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

Tailchaser said:


> I'm not sure if this will work for you or if you have tried it before but we separate our puppy and cat using a standard baby gate which is lifted a few inches above the ground so the cat can squeeze underneath but our 3 month old puppy can not. Our cat had no issues getting used to it and I knew a few people that have been successful with this for cats that don't really jump. Others just seem to have the cat jump the gate but ours just wouldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I may have to raise it up. Unfortunately I have witnessed a few cats attempting to get through the bars instead of just darting through the dang door. That just can't continue. On the bright side, a few cats have discovered the puppies intentions are to give kisses. If they just stay put on the couch, they get the discovery


----------

